# Battlefield BC2 Vietnam: Preis des Expansion Packs bekannt gegeben.



## Hackman (21. Oktober 2010)

DICE hat auf dem Battlefield Blog ein neues Video mit Spielszenen aus Battlefield: BC2 Vietnam veröffentlicht. Die Spielszenen wurden auf der map Phu Bai Valley Rice Fields aufgenommen und sind mehr schlecht als recht inszeniert, ermöglichen aber dennoch einen guten Eindruck über die grafischen Qualitäten des Addons und einige der zum Einsatz kommenden Fahrzeuge und Helikopter.

Am interessantesten dürfte jedoch die Bekanntgabe des Preises für den DLC am Ende des Videos sein: *14,99$ oder 1200 MS-Points*. 
Man darf gespannt sein ob wieder 1:1 in Euro umgerechnet wird.  
Update: In Deutschland wird es *12,99€ *kosten. danke an D!str(+)yer (s.u.) für die Info.


----------



## Ahab (21. Oktober 2010)

Sehr geil! Ist schon so gut wie gekauft.


----------



## Hackman (21. Oktober 2010)

Ich hoffe es gibt auch ne Disk version, ist darüber was bekannt? Und über die Zahlungsmethoden? Nicht jeder hat eine Kreditkarte...


----------



## Z3NDO (21. Oktober 2010)

Bisher habe ich immer noch nicht verstanden ob das nun ein Singleplayer DLC,ein Multiplayer DLC oder beides ist.


----------



## D!str(+)yer (21. Oktober 2010)

> EA_Battlefield Battlefield Germany
> Deutscher Preis für BFBC2 Vietnam: 12,99 Euro / 1200 MS Points



Twitter


----------



## Rizzard (21. Oktober 2010)

Also für 13 Euro werd ich es mir wohl ausnahmsweise gönnen.

Bei den Boosterpacks für BF2 damals hab ich schließlich auch zugeschlagen.


----------



## Hackman (21. Oktober 2010)

Wow, wieviele Twitter Accounts von EA gibt'S denn. Ich dachte ich kenn alle 
Aber 13 Ören sind halbwegs fair, ich werd mir das gönnen. 
Allerdings nicht ohne dieses unwohle Drücken im Magen, welches der Tatsache geschuldet ist dass DICE nie neue Maps für das Basisspiel veröffentlicht hat und stattdessen mit einem Addon Kasse macht. 
Naja, Vietnam jetz für lau zu fordern wäre natürlich auch unangemessen.  

Ich hoffe immer noch auf frischen Content für das Basisspiel. Aber DICE scheint hoffnungslos überlastet zu sein mit all ihren Projekten: BF 1943 PC wird nicht fertig, das Specact Kit gibts immer noch nicht für den PC ebenso wenig wie Onslaught.


----------



## Nomad (21. Oktober 2010)

Naja 13€... hmm, ich glaub ich warte lieber auf BF3. ^^


----------



## Rizzard (21. Oktober 2010)

Hackman schrieb:


> Ich hoffe immer noch auf frischen Content für das Basisspiel. Aber DICE scheint hoffnungslos überlastet zu sein mit all ihren Projekten: BF 1943 PC wird nicht fertig, das Specact Kit gibts immer noch nicht für den PC ebenso wenig wie Onslaught.


 
Nicht zu vergessen die aktuellen und zukünftigen Arbeiten an MoH und BF3.
Ich glaube auch fast nicht mehr, das am Basisspiel noch großartig was passieren wird.
Was aber schade wäre, da ich in letzter Zeit verstärkt mit B2Ds zu kämpfen habe.


----------



## slayerdaniel (21. Oktober 2010)

13 Euro, also preislich gesehen etwa einer Liga mit den Mappacks von CoD6. 
Also würde ich sagen, der Preis ist hier mehr als fair. Nach meinen Infos neues Vietnam Setting (logisch^^), vier neue unrecyclte Maps, neue Fahrzeuge, Waffen, Auszeichnungen und Musik. Da kann man eigentlich nicht so wirklich meckern.


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (21. Oktober 2010)

Joah...werde es mir auch holen.


----------



## Maschine311 (21. Oktober 2010)

Ja, genau das habe ich auch wieder in letzter zeit häufiger, ist echt fürchterlich. Finde 13€ sehr fair, allerdings gibts von mir erst wieder neue Taler wenn BC2 ordentlich und stabil läuft, ich lasse mich nicht nochmal von den hinters Licht fürhren. So weit kommt es noch das ich 45€ ausgebe mich 3/4 Jahr herumärgere und dann noch 13€ in den Rachen schmeiße wo nichtmal das Hauptspiel anständig läuft!!!!

Aber leider laufen wieder alle los, was natürlich den lieben Publisher mit ihrer Politik recht gibt, wir verkaufen einfach erstmal und nachher die Sinnflut, die merken es eh nicht!!!


----------



## Kusanar (21. Oktober 2010)

also battlefield mal wieder mit vietnam-setting hätt schon was  hab das alte bf vietnam bis zum umfallen gezockt. und wenns jetzt noch für bc2 da is... werd ich wohl oder übel zuschlagen müssen und mal hoffen dass das mit den bugs nicht so schlimm is wie Maschine311 sagt...


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (21. Oktober 2010)

ich will das im laden kaufen und net online...-.-


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (21. Oktober 2010)

CrimsoN 2.0 schrieb:


> ich will das im laden kaufen und net online...-.-



Geht mir nicht anders...


----------



## defPlaya (21. Oktober 2010)

CrimsoN 2.0 schrieb:


> ich will das im laden kaufen und net online...-.-



DITO! Mal sehn was kommt.


----------



## H@buster (21. Oktober 2010)

Stabil läuft BC2 ja schon für mich, aber n paar Bugs könnten doch noch behoben werden... =(


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (21. Oktober 2010)

H@buster schrieb:


> Stabil läuft BC2 ja schon für mich, aber n paar Bugs könnten doch noch behoben werden... =(



Ja wie dieser Knife-Bug der immernoch existiert...das Messern war bei Bf2 zwar schwerer aber auch viel besser...und hat vor allem immer funktioniert.


----------



## Maschine311 (21. Oktober 2010)

Z.Zt. ist es mit den Abstürzen der EA verbindung; B2D und Frezze ganz schlimm und da ich nicht der einzige bin bei dem das so ist, scheint es nicht an meiner Hardware zu liegen, sondern wieder irgendwas mit den EA Servern bzw. Game-Bugs.

CoH mag sein wie es will, aber in den Jahren wo ich das gezockt habe hatte ich nicht soviel Probs. wie bei BF2 + BC2. 
Ich kaufe mir meine Games immer original und bin auch gerne bereit für Mappacks mit einigen Features 15e zu zahlen, aber ich verlange auch irgendwo das man wenigstens anständig zocken kann. Es geht mir nicht darum, das mal irgendwo Grafikbugs erscheinen, aber ein reibungsloses zocken ohne Abstürze und ein ordentliches Balancing, sowie die Funktionen des games sollten schon funktionieren. 
@H@buster, evt. hast du einige Sachen ja noch nicht endeckt, aber die Friendslist geht noch nicht zu 100%, Fav.-liste und Serverlisten funtzen noch nicht richtig, ständige Abstürze aller Art, Messerbug u.v.m. und das 3/4 Jahr nach release, aber MoHa und DLCs auf dem Markt werfen und Kohle abgreifen, es ist echt traurig das wir sowas mit uns machen lassen.

Ich bin der erste der im Laden steht um das Addon abzugreifen, aber unter diesen umständen überlege ich mir 2 x ob ich das mit mir machen lasse.

wenn es dann so sein wird,hoffe auch das man wenigstens eine DVD kaufen kann und wie bereits erwähnt ist 13€ mehr als fair!!!


----------



## PixelSign (21. Oktober 2010)

13€ bin ich auch bereit dafür auszugeben


----------



## Trefoil80 (21. Oktober 2010)

...und wann kommt das Addon ?


----------



## Rocksteak (21. Oktober 2010)

Ich komm grade mit BC2 nicht sonderlich gut klar (spielerisch xD), mal sehen obs gekauft wird. Aber der Preis ist mehr als fair.


----------



## Boehrsi (21. Oktober 2010)

Werde es mir denke ich auch holen und BC2 hat zumindest bei mir keine Bugs mehr. Wobei z.B. die SpecAct Waffen für PC wirklich noch kommen könnten. Also es ist nicht so das es nichts zu verbessern gäbe.


----------



## Shiny49 (22. Oktober 2010)

die sollen das mal mit den "Bronze Stars für alle Waffen" und "alle Bronzestars" fixen. Da warte ich schon Ewigkeiten drauf.


----------



## Corn696 (22. Oktober 2010)

Bei Amazon ist das Addon schon gelistet und der Artikelbeschreibung ist zu entnehmen, dass nur ein Downloadcode enthalten ist und kein Datenträger

"Battlefield: Bad Company 2 - Vietnam Multiplayer-Erweiterungspack [Download-Code, kein Datenträger enthalten]"


----------



## inelouki (22. Oktober 2010)

Maschine311 schrieb:


> Z.Zt. ist es mit den Abstürzen der EA verbindung; B2D und Frezze ganz schlimm und da ich nicht der einzige bin bei dem das so ist, scheint es nicht an meiner Hardware zu liegen, sondern wieder irgendwas mit den EA Servern bzw. Game-Bugs.
> 
> CoH mag sein wie es will, aber in den Jahren wo ich das gezockt habe hatte ich nicht soviel Probs. wie bei BF2 + BC2.
> Ich kaufe mir meine Games immer original und bin auch gerne bereit für Mappacks mit einigen Features 15e zu zahlen, aber ich verlange auch irgendwo das man wenigstens anständig zocken kann. Es geht mir nicht darum, das mal irgendwo Grafikbugs erscheinen, aber ein reibungsloses zocken ohne Abstürze und ein ordentliches Balancing, sowie die Funktionen des games sollten schon funktionieren.
> ...




Hmmm...also ich kann nicht über instabiles Spielen klagen, das Spiel ist mir noch niemals abgestürzt oder disconnectet seid April! Und von welchen Bugs reden alle? (Nur zur Erklärung...weil irgendwie weiß ich echt nicht wovon ihr redet^^)

Mfg Inelouki


----------



## Maschine311 (22. Oktober 2010)

Auf der Konsole ist das auch vermutlich nicht

Tja, keine Ahnung wieso du das alles noch nicht gehabt oder festgestellt hast. Bei uns im Clan sind da aber einige die regelmäßige Abstürze verzeichnen und hier im Forum auch. Bin also nicht der einzige mit dem Prob. Ist auch bei keinem anderen Game so, und ansonsten läuft mein PC auch absolut Top. Erklärung habe ich auch keine, allenfalls kommt ab und an mal die Mitteilung, das es keine verbindung mehr zu EA server mehr gibt. Mitten im Game auf unserem eigenen Server, fliegen beim ende einer Map plötzlich die hälfte aller spieler runter, darunter 4 Mann bei uns aus dem Clan die zeitgleich alle über TS das selbe melden. Ich denke nicht das es sich da um Einzelschicksale handelt


----------



## Amigo (22. Oktober 2010)

Echt schade dass es wohl keinen Datenträger geben wird, aber besser als sonst 20€ oder mehr zu zahlen.
Vom Inhalt und Umfang her ist der Preis in jedem Falle berechtigter als der 5Map-15€ DLC...


----------



## DarkMo (22. Oktober 2010)

13€ klingt gut, dlc klingt sehr schlecht. will nen datentrager haben - irgendwelche blöden codes verleg ich nur. und zu allem überfluss hat maschine immernoch recht ^^


----------



## Rizzard (22. Oktober 2010)

Maschine311 schrieb:


> Erklärung habe ich auch keine, allenfalls kommt ab und an mal die Mitteilung, das es keine verbindung mehr zu EA server mehr gibt. Mitten im Game auf unserem eigenen Server, fliegen beim ende einer Map plötzlich die hälfte aller spieler runter, darunter 4 Mann bei uns aus dem Clan die zeitgleich alle über TS das selbe melden.


 
Also ich habe nur das B2D Problem. Ein Verbindungsproblem habe ich nie, somit liegen die Fehler in diesem Fall ganz klar bei euch.

Die Spielabstürze kann ich mir aber beim besten Willen nicht erklären. In welch einer Weise soll das vom Game kommen, die haben ja kein Update drauf gespielt, was dieses Problem hervor gebracht hat.
Serverseitig kann das Problem auch nicht entstehen, da es mich dann wohl kaum aus dem kompletten Spiel schmeisen würde.


----------



## DaStash (22. Oktober 2010)

Wow. Sieht stylistisch viel besser aus als Black Ops und den Preis finde ich für ein Add On auch ok.
Erinnert ein wenig an Battlefield Vietnam, insbesondere mit der Musikuntermalung. 

MfG


----------



## Maschine311 (22. Oktober 2010)

Es ist allerdings keine seltenheit und es ist merkwürdiger weise auch bei keinem anderen Game so nur bei BC2. Wäre mir also ein rätsel wenn es nur an jedem seinem Recher liegt!


----------



## Corn696 (22. Oktober 2010)

Wenn man Idealo richtige Produktbeschreibungen zutraut sieht es wohl so aus, dass es 64 Spieler Maps geben wird.

"Spielerzahl max.: 64 "

Und Computeruniverse bietet das Addon zum unglaublich günstigen Preis von 50,90 € an. ^^


----------



## wheeler (22. Oktober 2010)

mal wieder ein must have und bei dem preiss auch vertretbar.

gibt es da eigentlich auch neue auszeichnungen? weiss da einer was?


----------



## Corn696 (22. Oktober 2010)

"Was erwartet euch in Bad Company 2 Vietnam?

4 komplett neue Mulitplayermaps
15 vietnamtypische Waffen und 6 Fahrzeuge 
Musik aus den 60gern auf 8 verschiedenen Radiosendern. Insgesamt gibt es 49 Songs
*10 neue Erfolge / Trophäen*
das alles gepaart mit komplett neu aufgenommen Sounds."

Quelle: BC 2 Vietnam - neuer Ingame Trailer und Preisangabe


----------



## Hackman (30. November 2010)

Einen Termin für Vietnam gibt es jetzt auch: 





> *December 21*. Save the date. That is when Battlefield: Bad Company 2 Vietnam will launch


 
Quelle


----------

